# Amsterdam Mariner



## dickTed (10/6/05)

Went to do some shopping at the supermarket, and I thought I'd have a look in their liquour dept just for amusement - knowing they don't stock anything as good as my homebrew.

Normally I don't take any interest in boring old lagers, but I spotted this stuff, and grabbed one stubby 'cause it was the cheapest beer they had.

Shouldn't have bothered. Looked nice when I poured it, and gave off some weird sort of aroma, but one sip, and I realised it was too bloody expensive.

Fell for the same trick about 6 months ago when I saw another Dutch beer Amstel Lager, which has since disappeared off their shelves.

Another thing - it went flat in about 10 seconds.


----------



## sluggerdog (11/6/05)

I agree Alien boy, when a brew like this comes in cheaper then XXXX of VB I know what I would be picking when I am broke and buying out...

I thought it was very similar to heineken...

Not my first choice but my first on a budget....


----------



## ozbrewer (11/6/05)

I dont moind it at all, again im the same ill rather spend the $30 odd on a case of this, or Bavaria? 
and there is no adjunks in either


----------



## homebrewworld.com (11/6/05)

Me to boys,
I recon its better than our Aussie Swill.....
Cheap as it gets, and it has a Noble hop aroma, compared to a wet carpet in an old pub aroma........VB etc <_< 
We scored it in a blind taste in the Sydney group of the BJCP recently, and it scored very well.
BUT....As we all know its so easy to find a great Euro beer in a sad state of health.
Fresh is Best !!!!!......my moto.


----------



## buddingbrewmaster (5/9/05)

I've always thought it is good value, sometimes at Dan Murphy's it gets down to $25 a slab. It tastes better than the Australian lagers, it's not great but it does the job. Dan's actually had some deals, buy a dozen wines and they throw in a slab of amsterdam for free. Not bad


----------



## Jim - Perth (5/9/05)

I reckon it's great & very good value.


----------



## ryanator (5/9/05)

Lately, it's the only beer I've been buying.

It's good value and doesn't make you feel too bad the next day (better than the cracker of a headache that Toohey's Extra Dry gives you).


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/9/05)

At it's more than fair price I'd say that it's better than a poke in the hole with a burnt stick. :blink: 

Nearly 10 bucks cheaper than a slab of VB, makes it a good beer to give your homebrew hating friends or a quick gulper after you've mowed the lawn. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Murray (5/9/05)

As with everything, you get what you pay for. I'd rather pay what it takes to get a carton of something that I'll enjoy than pay less to get a carton of something that is just okay for the price. B)


----------



## Weizguy (5/9/05)

As a beer that's made down to a price, it's OK (from memory).

What U have to ask yourself is "Am I drinking this for taste, or for the alcoholic effect?"

Most of the time I have to go with the Unibroue brewery motto of "Drink less, drink better". Most of the time...

Seth


----------



## roach (5/9/05)

I agree with Weizguy in that I dont drink Amsterdam for taste. 

I go camping down the beach for a couple of weeks over xmas with the family and the amsterdam is the swill of choice, once the take away HB has run dry. Goes down well on a 30 deg + day with the harshness dulled by being on ice. Drinkin for refreshment and effect, not taste and certainly infinitely better than West End draught or Carlton draught that the fellow campers consume. :beerbang:


----------

